
Basecamp Built a $100B Business by Doing Less on Purpose - hcarvalhoalves
https://medium.com/the-mission/how-basecamp-built-a-100-billion-business-by-doing-less-on-purpose-5f978ce6478c
======
DenisStep
Oh my god this has to be a troll, right? Basecamp was just kidding. They're
probably not even a $1B business. They made some great tech but this is very
misleading.

------
thetechimist
I honestly wish HackerNews would just eliminate certain sources of links.
Medium and YouTube would be a great start.

Or at least make it that if someone on HN doesn’t have a karma score of 100 or
something, then they can’t submit links from those two sites and a handful of
others. There has to be a cutoff that aligns with some measure of common
sense. Or maybe the operators of HN are just thrilled to get as much UGC as
possible, even if they are crappy links that detract from otherwise healthy
use of the site.

I don’t click on any article posted at Medium no matter how “important” it
might seem.

FWIW, the reference to BaseCamp being worth $100 billion is from a 2015 post
by Friedman mocking the whole “valuation” concept by allowing a few people to
invest a $1 in Basecamp at some micro percentage of shares.

It is here: [https://m.signalvnoise.com/press-release-basecamp-
valuation-...](https://m.signalvnoise.com/press-release-basecamp-valuation-
tops-100-billion-after-bold-vc-investment/)

Hopefully no one would actually scan that headline and believe it without
reading it. That would be rather ignorant of money. Basecamp is a tiny company
and only a few companies in the world are “worth” $100 billion.

The fun of Medium and YouTube. Links to Twitter and Reddit ought to be
excluded too. If we wanted to follow the fluff on those services, we can sign
up there and do so. HN ought to be reserved for independent blogs, tech
announcements, company dev blogs, funding and innovation news from reliable
sources, and random oddball stuff.

